# black|Up Cosmetics



## LatteQueen (Sep 1, 2010)

Anyone on here ever try this brand of cosmetics geared to W.O.C.? IF SO, please do tell...their line looks so promising...thanks..

BLACKUP.COM is the website...

_Mod note: Thread title edited, and another thread was merged into this one. ~shellygrrl_


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: Black Up Cosmetics For W.o.c.*

Wow, hasn't even touched the US.

IDK they're looking kinda Europe's equivalent to ladyburd-y.


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: Black Up Cosmetics For W.o.c.*

IMO the company name is a bit unfortunate but the range looks okay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It might be a hidden treasure like Sleek which I love and adore.


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: Black Up Cosmetics For W.o.c.*

the cosmetics look interesting to me, even though i'm pasty pale, i found the name a bit funny!

i swatched some stuff and the pigmentation looked good, but i felt really out of place cos the stuff clearly wasn't meant for a pasty ass white girl like me!

i think its good though, because where i live there are a lot of people of many different colours and races, and religions, yet the only places where you could really get any darker/ different toned make up/foundations etc was mac, and its always good to have more choice, as i've heard some people say they arent keen on the mac foundations in the WOC thread.  I like to read the WOC threads because if any of my mates want me to do their make up, which i do quite often, i feel a bit like a fish out of water, when their skin tone is different to my own, i just dont know what to do because i havent had any proper make up training, i've only learnt on myself. there's a shadow on the black up site that looks suspiciously similar to mufe 92, i may have to check it out


----------



## Soul Unique (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: Black Up Cosmetics For W.o.c.*

I spotted this brand in Debenhams several months back and cringed at the name, however I do recall them having really nice pigments and a variety of skincare products which the SA was trying to flog to me.


----------



## LatteQueen (Sep 2, 2010)

*Re: Black Up Cosmetics For W.o.c.*

yeah the name is kind of um, err, well weird..BLACK UP..so good ratings for this brand...I can imagine this brand coming to the U.S and the name itself will get more attention than the products itself..thanks ladies'....


----------



## LatteQueen (Sep 2, 2010)

*Re: Black Up Cosmetics For W.o.c.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Wow, hasn't even touched the US.

IDK they're looking kinda Europe's equivalent to ladyburd-y._

 


Ladyburd-Y??? Cosmetic line I take it?


----------



## LatteQueen (Sep 2, 2010)

*Re: Black Up Cosmetics For W.o.c.*

yeah the U.K. has a lot of different range of skintones so this cosmetic line will be great for them..u can always use the eyeshadows, lipsticks, glosses and primer's..Just because ur of a much more lighter skintone doesn't mean u can't use any of the other products..

I take it ur a makeup artist..u mean applying makeup to different skintones there's a different method of doing this? I know of course there's different shades,  but the application is different? I can see if you're doing hair and the texture is much different from what u are used to working with, but makeup application? wow..I thought it was all the same..


----------



## crystrill (Sep 2, 2010)

*Re: Black Up Cosmetics For W.o.c.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatteQueen* 

 
_yeah the U.K. has a lot of different range of skintones so this cosmetic line will be great for them..u can always use the eyeshadows, lipsticks, glosses and primer's..Just because ur of a much more lighter skintone doesn't mean u can't use any of the other products..

I take it ur a makeup artist..u mean applying makeup to different skintones there's a different method of doing this? I know of course there's different shades,  but the application is different? I can see if you're doing hair and the texture is much different from what u are used to working with, but makeup application? wow..I thought it was all the same.._

 
I don't think she meant it that way. I took it as... she's not sure what colours to use on her darker friends. I have the opposite problem. I often don't know what to use on my lighter skinned friends because I only really know what looks good on me.

But yeah back on topic... I don't like the name Black Up. Sounds dumb. I wouldn't buy it based off the name.


----------



## Missjailor (Sep 2, 2010)

*Re: Black Up Cosmetics For W.o.c.*

Hello Ladies,

Here's a french specktrolite who needs some explanation. Black Up is a french brand and obviously, here in France, we don't know what it means and what makes this name so dumb...
Can someone explain it to me ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks !


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 2, 2010)

*Re: Black Up Cosmetics For W.o.c.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Missjailor* 

 
_Hello Ladies,

Here's a french specktrolite who needs some explanation. Black Up is a french brand and obviously, here in France, we don't know what it means and what makes this name so dumb...
Can someone explain it to me ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks !_

 
Speaking for myself only, the name conjures up images of people applying blackface, which is quite offensive here in the u.s.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 2, 2010)

*Re: Black Up Cosmetics For W.o.c.*

double post.  sorry.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 2, 2010)

*Re: Black Up Cosmetics For W.o.c.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Missjailor* 

 
_Hello Ladies,

Here's a french specktrolite who needs some explanation. Black Up is a french brand and obviously, here in France, we don't know what it means and what makes this name so dumb...
Can someone explain it to me ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks !_

 
It's just obvious in a non-catchy, tacky way.  Black-Up!  Like hey black folks, if you didn't notice, this makeup is for you, see, it's for brown people, so "Black-Up".  It's not even a phrase as far as I know, so it really doesn't make any sense, it is just weird.  I think of cosmetic names as either evoking an image, or the name of the artist whose line it is.  So you can either have NARS, Estee Lauder, Laura Mercier, LORAC (just CAROL spelled backwards) etc. or you can evoke something, Black Radiance, Stila (a play on style), Urban Decay (because the shades are inspired by the dual grossness and coolness that is modern metropolitan life), and even Clinique sounds like I am saying "clinic" with a French accent, like something born from a lab which fits with their noncomedogenic and fragrance free products. But "Black Up" is just a mess, a funny mess.  I'd maybe understand if the products were cheap, but they aren't...



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Speaking for myself only, the name conjures up images of people applying blackface, which is quite offensive here in the u.s. _

 
My mind didn't go there, but I can see how one's would.


----------



## LatteQueen (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: Black Up Cosmetics For W.o.c.*

I don't think she meant it that way. I took it as... she's not sure what colours to use on her darker friends. I have the opposite problem. I often don't know what to use on my lighter skinned friends because I only really know what looks good on me.

But yeah back on topic... I don't like the name Black Up. Sounds dumb. I wouldn't buy it based off the name.

__________________
NC 50 in Studio Fix || MUFE HD 175



__________________________________________________  ___
oh ok thanks....


----------



## LatteQueen (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: Black Up Cosmetics For W.o.c.*

i was going to say something more about the name but decided to skip it..that name wouldn't go over to well here in the states...just like Byotch Slap Cosmetics which is very offensive to me..Black up just sounds way off to me..


----------



## Kandi Lush (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Black Up Cosmetics For W.o.c.*

I have no issues with the name at all. As it is a french brand as is MUFE. It could just be the person who created came up with the name and it sounded okay. It is just that when its used outside of France maybe people will take issues. If it was called Noir Up I dont think it would have the same effect. To me Black Up sounds more like a play on the term and phrase products we all call Make Up

Anyway its available online in Debenhams and I really do want to try it out. I have heard so many great things about this line of makeup which is easier to access than MUFE in the uk.


----------



## Blushbaby (Oct 23, 2010)

I had a negative experience with them (it's on my blog - quite easy to find if you use the tags), but managed to take pictures of one of the counters. Anyway, it resulted in me being sent some samples which I will be reviewing on my blog shortly.

  	Their matte foundation seems alright. I haven't had a chance to try anything else yet. Not cheap though ..


----------



## LatteQueen (Oct 23, 2010)

please keep us posted on this cosmetic line....thanks


----------



## jamstar (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm using their foundation.  The number rubbed off, but I think it's No. 7.  It is perfect for me, looks like my skin colour.  Bought it in February. this year.  Haven't used any thing else since (have used MAC NC 50, MAC Mineralize Dark and Deep Dark, Nars Jamaica, Bare essentials Deeper? and MUFE -the water gel one- No.12),  I hardly wore foundation before. I could never find a good  match and it made my skin look dull/ flat.

  	I also bought and absolutely love the Embelliseur de Teint- like a luminizer/ highlight thing.  I use it all over my face under, mixed with or instead of foundation.  It's the golden bronzy one.  Actually, usually I  just use this on it's own.   It's very subtle and I often get compliments on my skin (not my make up) when I wear it.  


  	I had looked in Debenhams, Oxford Street and had the same super-unfriendly/ rude service as Blushbaby.   The prices are high enough to suggest they're a high-end brand, but the service level didn't match.  Both of the things I bought were around 27pounds.  

  	I finally bought my items in Debenhams, Croydon.  The assistant was nice enough.  I was a bit dubious because she just picked up one colour and didn't mess about testing a couple of shades, but it looked so great, I just bought it.  Also, looks really great in photos.  

  	Their other make up colours were really beautiful and vivid.  I don't live in the UK, so I wish more people would try them out, swatch and let us know what they think.

  	About the name?   Yeah, it's really foolish!  Someone should have done their homework.


----------



## Soul Unique (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice review Jamstar.



jamstar said:


> I'm using their foundation.  The number rubbed off, but I think it's No. 7.  It is perfect for me, looks like my skin colour.  Bought it in February. this year.  Haven't used any thing else since (have used MAC NC 50, MAC Mineralize Dark and Deep Dark, Nars Jamaica, Bare essentials Deeper? and MUFE -the water gel one- No.12),  I hardly wore foundation before. I could never find a good  match and it made my skin look dull/ flat.
> 
> I also bought and absolutely love the Embelliseur de Teint- like a luminizer/ highlight thing.  I use it all over my face under, mixed with or instead of foundation.  It's the golden bronzy one.  Actually, usually I  just use this on it's own.   It's very subtle and I often get compliments on my skin (not my make up) when I wear it.
> 
> ...


----------



## MoGiselle (Nov 1, 2010)

yes lady bird is a little know cosmetics line. They also sell wholesale makeup for other lines with B**** Slap cosmetics this is from what i have heard from youtube videos



LatteQueen said:


> Ladyburd-Y??? Cosmetic line I take it?


----------



## MoGiselle (Nov 1, 2010)

I know its off topic but since you are a NC 50 do you like the MAC mineralize dark or deep dark. which is closer to your skin tone?



jamstar said:


> I'm using their foundation.  The number rubbed off, but I think it's No. 7.  It is perfect for me, looks like my skin colour.  Bought it in February. this year.  Haven't used any thing else since (have used MAC NC 50, MAC Mineralize Dark and Deep Dark, Nars Jamaica, Bare essentials Deeper? and MUFE -the water gel one- No.12),  I hardly wore foundation before. I could never find a good  match and it made my skin look dull/ flat.
> 
> I also bought and absolutely love the Embelliseur de Teint- like a luminizer/ highlight thing.  I use it all over my face under, mixed with or instead of foundation.  It's the golden bronzy one.  Actually, usually I  just use this on it's own.   It's very subtle and I often get compliments on my skin (not my make up) when I wear it.
> 
> ...


----------



## jamstar (Nov 2, 2010)

I have MAC mineralize deep dark.  It's okay.  I think it's a bit too red /orange.  My sister gave me MAC mineralize skin finish in dark, it's a slightly better match - but I use it very lightly.


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 17, 2010)

LatteQueen said:


> oh ok thanks....


  	yes, half the time what looks good on me, barely shows up on my darker skinned friends, or looks ashy, and what looks good on them looks bad on me etc



  	i just meant some of the blushes etc were way too pigmented for my very very pale skin tone and the concealers foundations etc werent for my skin tone, and yes, i do some make up stuff on the side, weddings etc. i havent had any proper training, just worked on a counter, so yes, i find the WOC thread great to find out what suits skin tones etc, i also love seeing peoples FOTDs for face swatches so i can see the colours on various skin tones! this is why i love specktra!


----------



## rubysubi (Feb 10, 2011)

Just returned two mattifying foundations that I bought from the website (I was already wary of the site, and knew going into the process that it probably wouldn't work since I've never had luck buying foundations without swatching them on myself). Their Foundation Finder tool recommended FM 04 for me (I picked out medium-light as my general tone), but the image on the site looked a little pale, so I ordered FM 05 as well just in case. And threw in a blush in BL11 for good measure, since I'd already heard good things about that.

  	The package arrived promptly, and they'd used enough paper inside to adequately protect the product. They included a nice glossy catalog and a sample of the mattifying foundation in FM05, as well as a sample of their mattifying base. Both samples were in sealed plastic "pouches." Each product had it's own cardboard box with ingredients and a product description on it.

  	As I suspected, I need to wait for this line to come into stores before buying any foundations or blush shades, because the recommended FM 04 on my skin was a lot deeper than it needed to be. I swatched some on my hand and it was darker than my MAC NC 45 Pro Longwear (which is supposed to be pretty yellow but is still kinda orangey on my skin). Noticeably. I think at some point today I'll do a blog post about it and post the little swatches I did. The consistency of it wasn't too bad, and - I know many of yall will love this - the bottle has a pump. Still think it's kinda pricey at $41 for under an ounce of product, but as a woman of color, at this point I already know that I am going to have to pay dearly for a foundation that has yellow enough undertones.

  	The blush in BL 11 was a much deeper burnt sienna than the image online, which would have been fine if I didn't already have a contouring blush in that color. But the texture was just as described - silky, highly pigmented, and all that. But not worth $24 (since it'd be a dupe of a Sephora eyeshadow I have that I use as blush).

  	As much as I want to do a return, then re-purchase (they don't do exchanges just yet), I think I'll just wait til the line hits stores. I already will have spent $15 on shipping and handling to receive and return the $100+ of products that didn't quite meet my expectations, and I have to wait about 3 weeks to get reimbursed...BOOOOO to that! Maybe if more women start buying the products, I'll be able to find a review that'll help me find a closer match to my skintone (currently mix NARS Sheer Matte in Tahoe and MAC Pro Longwear in NC 45 to get a close-ish match).


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Jun 27, 2013)

Has anyone here tried this brand? It's Paris based & made for Woc. I read about it awhile on a Woc's blog,so I took a look. I just received their email & they've came out with Blushes(some you all have dupes for). But they have a pretty Orange & Marigold looking yellow. Being the blush fiend I am,I'd like to try a couple. The site states their Matte & Irridescent....sounding interesting. A 25 a pop,I'm taking this a Paris HE. Plmk what you ladies think or if you own any of the line


----------



## trina11225 (Jun 27, 2013)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Has anyone here tried this brand? It's Paris based & made for Woc. I read about it awhile on a Woc's blog,so I took a look. I just received their email & they've came out with Blushes(some you all have dupes for). But they have a pretty Orange & Marigold looking yellow. Being the blush fiend I am,I'd like to try a couple. The site states their Matte & Irridescent....sounding interesting. A 25 a pop,I'm taking this a Paris HE. Plmk what you ladies think or if you own any of the line


  	oh I remember this was suppose to be in Macy's or was I forgot. That is the most I know.


----------



## TwistedFaith (Jun 30, 2013)

About 15 years ago they had a counter at the Herald Square Macy's. I was there with my mom and she had purchased what I would call a "pigment", an extremely bright metallic white-gold, and a multi-purpose cream product that was designed to be used for eyes, lips and blush. It was a shimmery burnt orange and was the reason I discovered I loved to wear orange on my eyes and cheeks. I really really liked their products and was disappointed to see they didn't last long in the US. When my sister traveled to France a few years ago, I enlisted her help and made her seek out a Sephora just so that she could get me one of their products, which turned out to be a super pigmented matte magenta blush. I don't use it often enough. But yeah, that's pretty much what I know about them. I think they are a good brand and will probably order from their website in the near future.


----------



## Yazmin (Jul 4, 2013)

They have a store in Paris, in the 2nd, I believe.  You can order them online in the US, but it sucks that you can swatch anything first.  

  	I have a couple of their lip glosses (just finished one, actually) and lipsticks, a couple of their eyeshadows, cream shadows, a mascara and concealer, one pigment and Two-Way Cake and Sublime powders.  Most of these I purchased at the beginning of my makeup obsession, so I really don't reach for them much now since I've moved to other brands.  The shadows are smooth and have good pigmentation.  Their cream shadows are nice (kind of like Giorgio Armani or L'Oreal Infalliables type of texture; I may have to pull those back out.  I do love the glosses and have been considering repurchasing the one I just used up.  I haven't used the mascara or concealer yet, but I've had my makeup done twice when I visited and these items were used on me both times, so at some point I'll start using them.  

  	I recently got an email announcing their new CC creams, so I'm curious about them.  Been wanting to try out some of their blushes, too.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Jul 6, 2013)

Yazmin,glad you like the items you have & good to hear the quality is atleast good. And I do remembering seeing that this line was coming to the states. That would be nice,to swatch a color.


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 23, 2013)

I just ordered some of the sample cards for their full coverage foundation and can't wait to try it. I'm super interested in the line but it's uber expensive and I really don't want to have to play the "exchange game" trying out different colors across their different products.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Sep 27, 2013)

Lmk how you like it. I don't weat foundation alot, but am interested in maybe trying a blush & their glosses.


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 28, 2013)

I received my full coverage foundation samples in colors 4/5/6 and 7/8/9. 7/8/9 are way too dark for me so I had to immediately remove those from the mix. Of 4/5/6, 4 and 5 are as close to my complexion as I'm going to get, but I have never seen such yellow tones in foundation! Wayyy too yellow! I really like the texture and coverage of this foundation, but those colors just aren't hitting it for me. I also found that you have to really blend, blend, blend with this and a little goes a long way. If you can find a good color match you may really like this foundation.


----------



## boujoischic (Oct 5, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> I received my full coverage foundation samples in colors 4/5/6 and 7/8/9. 7/8/9 are way too dark for me so I had to immediately remove those from the mix. Of 4/5/6, 4 and 5 are as close to my complexion as I'm going to get, but I have never seen such yellow tones in foundation! Wayyy too yellow! I really like the texture and coverage of this foundation, but those colors just aren't hitting it for me. I also found that you have to really blend, blend, blend with this and a little goes a long way. If you can find a good color match you may really like this foundation.


  My undertone is very yellow I have such a problem finding a good match because of this. Thanks for the info I need to give their foundation a try.


----------



## indiekicks (Oct 13, 2013)

The next time I have some extra money, I'll make a few purchases from them. I usually don't like buying cosmetics blind off the internet, especially foundation, but I appreciate that they're a *black-owned* company catering to black women. I'd like to buy a sample pack, a blush or two, maybe the primer, this highlighter that looked nice, maybe the two-way cake powder...

  The quality is said to be on par with NARS, Makeup Forever, etc., son I don't balk at the price, especially if means I'm supporting black business.


----------



## Ajigglin (Oct 17, 2013)

Love this company for the simple fact that they have a CC cream (or was it BB?) that for real for real is for #teamdarkskin. That Smashbox BB cream was super no bueno for me.


----------



## vannycul (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey guys! Don't know why people don't talk about black up a lot. Anyways I have been eyeing them and finally thinking of giving it a try. If you watch reviews on YouTube this make up guru called "makeupgameonpoint" reviewed them. And her make up looked good. But since they sent it to her I'm a bit skeptical. Ladies please share your thoughts!!!


----------



## mosha010 (May 5, 2014)

Swatches from black up blushes


----------



## mosha010 (May 5, 2014)




----------



## DILLIGAF (May 5, 2014)

Those blushes are insane! I like it!


----------



## mosha010 (May 6, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Those blushes are insane! I like it!


  They are!!! The nb08 is more of a yellow shimmer but I tried it on top of the matte ones and makes everything iridescent.   The nb05 I'm def getting.  And thinking about ones of the matte ones.   Show14 gets you 20% off


----------



## vannycul (May 6, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 6, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Show14 gets you 20% off


  Gracias!!!!!! I'm on the site right now!!!


----------



## mosha010 (May 6, 2014)

Code is good until this Friday tho!!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 6, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Code is good until this Friday tho!!!!


  Used it already! Got one of the lip lacquers in  VL07. Couldn't resist that color!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (May 6, 2014)

How did you like the lippie? I'm tempted to get a couple blushes..so puurrty


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 6, 2014)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> How did you like the lippie? I'm tempted to get a couple blushes..so puurrty


  I ordered it today. Now I'm waiting.


----------



## MissElle12 (May 7, 2014)

I read this blog called "the style and beauty doctor" alot because she's similar in complexion to me and she puts alot of work in for her reviews!

  She has a plethora of swatches and quite a few reviews of BlackUp products that were recently sent to her (lipsticks, lipglosses, foundations, cc creams, blushes, eyeshadows, etc):

  http://www.thestyleandbeautydoctor.com/tag/black-up/


----------



## Ajigglin (May 16, 2014)

Their CC cream is where it's at. I haven't tried anything else from them. I've always wondered about their lipsticks.


----------



## sagehen (May 20, 2014)

So, I read a review on their website about this new mattifying foundation being better than Revlon Colorstay. I am intrigued... I really wish there was a color conversion chart somewhere. I might bite the bullet.


----------



## MissElle12 (May 21, 2014)

We have a coupon code! it's SPECKTRA14 for 20% off.


  Thank you Janice!!!


----------



## sagehen (May 21, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> We have a coupon code! it's SPECKTRA14 for 20% off.   Thank you Janice!!!


  Really, MissElle? Just shameless enabling. I am trying to ignore that code - I have a kid to put through college lol!


----------



## MissElle12 (May 22, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Really, MissElle? Just shameless enabling. I am trying to ignore that code - I have a kid to put through college lol!


  lmaoooo!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 31, 2014)

I just tested out the products that I was sent and will be doing a review on them once I test them out some more.


----------



## LatteQueen (Jun 1, 2014)

congrats on getting chosen for this....can't wait til i read your pros and cons on this makeup brand


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 2, 2014)

Will the winners be announced?


----------



## chinablaq (Jun 2, 2014)

GlamQueen21 said:


> I just tested out the products that I was sent and will be doing a review on them once I test them out some more.


  Looking forward to seeing your products as well as your review. My items arrived today. Will snap pics, and try them over the next few days and follow up with my review as well


----------



## MissElle12 (Jun 5, 2014)

chinablaq said:


> Looking forward to seeing your products as well as your review. My items arrived today. Will snap pics, and try them over the next few days and follow up with my review as well


  I finally got my items too! It was like make up Christmas today between these, osbournes, and lorde all arriving at the same time! I took a look at what we got and took a few pics, I'm going to start testing and  trying out some looks with the products over the weekend.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Jun 8, 2014)

Can't wait for you ladies pics & reviews.


----------



## MissElle12 (Jun 18, 2014)

My review!

  http://www.specktra.net/t/188692/black-up-cosmetics-panel-review#post_2691210


----------



## Ajigglin (Jun 18, 2014)

You did a great job. Those foundations are super yellow!


----------



## MissElle12 (Jun 19, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> You did a great job. Those foundations are super yellow!


Thanks! If I ever get to visit a counter in person, I want to get properly matched.  Maybe the two way cake or cream to powder foundations would work better for me.


----------



## Jill1228 (Jun 20, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Swatches from black up blushes


 These blushes are to die for!!!  Omfg


----------



## indiekicks (Jun 22, 2014)

They sure are. I want them ALL!!


----------



## mink1920 (Mar 29, 2015)

I have been been using Black Up foundations and powders for years. It provides great coverage with minimal transfer in comparison to other high-end brands. The products are strongly pigmented and rich in hard to match olive, yellow-orange undertones. I would recommend that anyone interested in the product order the inexpensive samples (packs of 3-shades)  and play with the colors. Their return policy is fair and they compensate for their errors to my satisfaction.  The liquid matte, cream to powder as well as the cream foundation (in a tube) do exactly what they are designed to do as long as they are applied accordingly. A little does go a long way with this product but you can layer on an as need basis.  

  My skin tone is one that can be a bit of a challenge in that I have a yellow - orange color with a tinge of an olive undertone. I currently wear their matte fluid 07, cream to powder 07, cream I can wear  05-06 pending on season. The colors I have worn most comparable to Black Up -- Naomi sims Toasted Almond-Beautiful Sienna (highlighting combo) which I wore perfectly, MAC NC 45 which gave an ash unnatural look, the original MAC C6-c7  combo, bobbi brown 6-6.5 combo which did not always oxidize to my preference, or Black Opal truly topaz (a lil to yellow -olive.  I can wear IMAN Clay 2 and 3 powder combo (transfers a bit much), antelope by prescriptives used to work for me as well but again most of these eventually oxidize with some sort of ash undertone.  I would say Black Up is the closest foundation combination I have worn comparable to  I am accustomed to mixing from my years as a professional make-up artist.  I have found that this company produces colors more true to women of color and the colors oxidizes to my preference. I use bobbi brown golden orange loose powder with black up foundations or ben nye mix of banana & topaz (not new to me either).  

  Keep in mind some companies change formulas for their foundations, therefore, you must ask prior to purchasing and a well informed rep should tell you the differences between products as they change. Black up reps were knowledgeable about such changes and thus advised whenever I should adjust my shade purchases. 


  I hope this helps.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 29, 2015)

mink1920 said:


> I have been been using Black Up foundations and powders for years. It provides great coverage with minimal transfer in comparison to other high-end brands. The products are strongly pigmented and rich in hard to match olive, yellow-orange undertones. I would recommend that anyone interested in the product order the inexpensive samples (packs of 3-shades)  and play with the colors. Their return policy is fair and they compensate for their errors to my satisfaction.  The liquid matte, cream to powder as well as the cream foundation (in a tube) do exactly what they are designed to do as long as they are applied accordingly. A little does go a long way with this product but you can layer on an as need basis.    My skin tone is one that can be a bit of a challenge in that I have a yellow - orange color with a tinge of an olive undertone. I currently wear their matte fluid 07, cream to powder 07, cream I can wear  05-06 pending on season. The colors I have worn most comparable to Black Up -- Naomi sims Toasted Almond-Beautiful Sienna (highlighting combo) which I wore perfectly, MAC NC 45 which gave an ash unnatural look, the original MAC C6-c7  combo, bobbi brown 6-6.5 combo which did not always oxidize to my preference, or Black Opal truly topaz (a lil to yellow -olive.  I can wear IMAN Clay 2 and 3 powder combo (transfers a bit much), antelope by prescriptives used to work for me as well but again most of these eventually oxidize with some sort of ash undertone.  I would say Black Up is the closest foundation combination I have worn comparable to  I am accustomed to mixing from my years as a professional make-up artist.  I have found that this company produces colors more true to women of color and the colors oxidizes to my preference. I use bobbi brown golden orange loose powder with black up foundations or ben nye mix of banana & topaz (not new to me either).    Keep in mind some companies change formulas for their foundations, therefore, you must ask prior to purchasing and a well informed rep should tell you the differences between products as they change. Black up reps were knowledgeable about such changes and thus advised whenever I should adjust my shade purchases.    I hope this helps.


 Welcome to Specktra and thanks for this post. You have actually given me an idea of where to start foundation wise.


----------



## mink1920 (Mar 29, 2015)

You are welcome.   I know what it is like to spend good money trying to find that right shade. It can be costly, but research and a few free samples do help eliminate wasteful trial and errors.


----------



## Jayjayy (Sep 10, 2015)

**pics already posted in the All Things Sephora thread** my order came and it's gorgeous! Sublime powder in 04 and Blush in 10. I ordered a gloss too which is a beautiful mlbb color that I love (it was the hardest price to swallow though). The blush is very reminiscent of Mac's Raizin.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 10, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> **pics already posted in the All Things Sephora thread** my order came and it's gorgeous! Sublime powder in 04 and Blush in 10. I ordered a gloss too which is a beautiful mlbb color that I love (it was the hardest price to swallow though). The blush is very reminiscent of Mac's Raizin.


 So pretty! I ordered 04 blush.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 11, 2015)

mosha010 said:


>


  Thank you for swatching these blushes! I want them all, lol! I'll probably try to pick up one or two during Sephora's upcoming semi-annual sale.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 12, 2015)

According to Sephora's  website Black Up should be available at a mall near me. I'm going to give them a call tomorrow to confirm. If it's there I will be making the trip.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 12, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> According to Sephora's  website Black Up should be available at a mall near me. I'm going to give them a call tomorrow to confirm. If it's there I will be making the trip.


  Thank God I called. I was told that yes they will be getting Black up but No it's not available right now. The very friendly associate that I spoke to said it's definitely a part of their next animation (what ever that means in Sephora speak. I'm guessing the next reset). He told me around October 1st.


----------



## MissElle12 (Sep 12, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Thank God I called. I was told that yes they will be getting Black up but No it's not available right now. The very friendly associate that I spoke to said it's definitely a part of their next animation (what ever that means in Sephora speak. I'm guessing the next reset). He told me around October 1st.


  Really?!! Blackup's IG and The Style & Beauty Doc both said in store Sept 15


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 12, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Really?!! Blackup's IG and The Style & Beauty Doc both said in store Sept 15


 I'll check again closer to that date.


----------



## lenchen (Nov 15, 2015)

Ajigglin said:


> Their CC cream is where it's at. I haven't tried anything else from them. I've always wondered about their lipsticks.


I agree, I went to place an order for the one I used up only to find that they are "reformulating it".


----------



## CrissCrossX (Feb 18, 2016)

I just got my hands on some Black Up, and I love it actually.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm going to try my hand at their concealer palette.


----------



## namkhoa68 (Apr 21, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Thank you for swatching these blushes! I want them all, lol! I'll probably try to pick up one or two during Sephora's upcoming semi-annual sale.



lovely


----------



## montREALady (Apr 29, 2016)

Okay so I'm going to The Makeup Show here in NYC this weekend and Black Up will be there. What do I absolutely NEED to get my hands on? Thanks!


----------



## montREALady (Apr 29, 2016)

mosha010 said:


> Swatches from black up blushes


Definitely a couple blushes!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 30, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Definitely a couple blushes!



I have the Sublime Powders in #3 and #5 and they are lovely, so I would definitely check those out. Have fun!


----------



## GoldenHoney (May 31, 2017)

I like the BlackUp matte jumbo lip pencil in shade 22M.  It's a pretty caramel color that I wear with MAC cork lip pencil.


----------

